# 2000 explorer sport



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

2 door...where can i find info on a rear hitch, front rod rack, roof racks, etc...i want to trick my truck...thanks for the help


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Check out "Horizontal Rod Rack" post and "Sick Rod Racks" post in this forum......


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i've read the threads...i'm really looking for a place i can go look and ask questions...i have factory racks on top, but no hitch...spare is underneath...there is a hole in the bumper for a ball, but i want a 2"reciever style hitch...


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Check out Shooter here on the forums! I'm sure he can help ya out!
Sounds like custom is the way to go!

Tight lines!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Striped one  
Rattler, I PMed ya with the # and all I can say is I willlet Catman32 post the pic of his new rack we are building,,, all I can say is it is different


----------

